# Care chart, and maybe a scoring system?



## Madkins007 (Dec 27, 2011)

I saw a pie chart on the back of a cat toy that caught my eye. The chart was set up so 1/2 of it was 
'PHYSICAL NEEDS'- Nutrition, Exercise, Hygiene, Stimulation, Rest, Safety. 1/4th is 'INSTINCTIVE NEEDS'- Hunt, Privacy, Scratch. 1/4th is 'EMOTIONAL NEEDS'- Interaction, Treats, Independence. 

Now- a tortoise is not a cat, or even a mammal, but some aspects of this chart made a lot of sense to me to help provide a sort of overview or snapshot of cares.

If we were going to make up a chart like this for torts, what would it say? I think one possibility would be:

PHYSICAL
- Diet
- Water
- Exercise
- Rest
- Enrichment
ENVIRONMENTAL
- Space
- Security (from predators, escapes)
- Hygiene
- Heat
- Light, including UVB
- Humidity
- Substrate
- Hide
- Enrichment (hills, plants, etc.)
INSTINCTIVE
- Security (from predators, handling)
- Hibernation (in some species)
- Hunting
- Reproduction
- Territoriality/Interaction

Am I missing something, messing something up? it seems to me that a chart like this would make a good skeleton to build a care sheet or checklist on.

It also seems like it might be the foundation of a way to objectively score or rate cares. If we could somehow have a checklist/scorecard we could make available to new keepers or people struggling with some issue, it might really help them understand the issues that are affecting them better, as well as offering us a tool to better help them.

For example:
HEAT
1. Proper lows, highs, and averages for the species are known. (1 point)
2. Heat can be controlled. (1 point for manual control- moving it, turning it on or off; 5 points for an automatic control system)
3. Heat is monitored. (1 point for thermometer, 5 points for system that alert when temps are too high or low).
4. Heating system is safe- mounted too high to reach or caged in, secured against tipping or falling, uses a GFCI outlet or circuit breaker, etc. (5 points)
5. Spot check temps now. (Subtract 1 point for every 3 degrees above or below the target temps in question 1.)

Yeah, I know- it is already overkill and it is only one section... but I hope you get the idea.


----------



## jaizei (Dec 27, 2011)

It's an interesting concept.


----------



## terryo (Dec 27, 2011)

That's very interesting Mark, and I would love to see the finished product. It might help some new keepers, but as for me, I like to keep everything as simple as I can. That's why I used to love "NERD's" original care sheet. It was so simple....until he complicated it. But I do think your chart would be interesting.
OT...Why aren't the pictures showing up in your labrary?


----------



## Madkins007 (Dec 27, 2011)

terryo said:


> OT...Why aren't the pictures showing up in your labrary?



That is a really good question. I had not noticed until now. Hmmm...


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jan 1, 2012)

A very interesting idea, at that!


----------

